# Gitternetzlinien nur rechts und nur bei einer Zelle



## Robert Steichele (28. November 2004)

Es gibt ja das Tag rhs="x", damit Gitternetzlinien nur rechts gezeigt werden. Ist dieses Tag auch für Tabellenzellen möglich oder nur für die gesamte Tabelle?


----------



## kurtparis (28. November 2004)

rhs  noch nie gehört was ist das ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. November 2004)

Benütze CSS, damit kannst du jeden Border einzeln behandeln und im Aussehen gestalten.


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. November 2004)

Das "Ding" ist nur in <table> erlaubt.

Was hindert dich daran, es per CSS zu machen?

```
<td style="border-right:1px solid #000000">
```


@kurtparis
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/tabellen/gestaltung.htm#regeln_rahmen


----------



## Gumbo (28. November 2004)

Das von Robert erwähnte „_Tag rhs="x"_“ ist kein „Tag“, sondern ein Attributwert des frame-Attributes und ist – wie bereits erwähnt – nur in einem table-Element erlaubt.


----------



## Robert Steichele (28. November 2004)

Danke für die Antworten, habs jetzt per CSS gelöst, funktioniert wunderbar.


----------

